# HELP: Remote Control code for A/V Stereo System (B&K AVR307)



## dep (May 21, 2003)

Hi,

I've recently moved from a HDR312 to my first DirecTiVo (SAT-T60) and am unable to program the DirecTiVo remote to control my stereo, a B&K AVR307. I've followed the instructions available at the TiVo website(http://customersupport.tivo.com/tivoknowbase/root/public/tv1034.htm?) and used the listed possible codes for B&K. Neither code (1102 and 1103) work for my B&K AVR307 and my searches in tivocommunity forums, deal database forums and google have not found anything. I know the next step is to try the "code search" procedure as listed at TiVo customer support site(http://customersupport.tivo.com/tivoknowbase/root/public/tv1035.htm?), but I'm hoping to hear from someone that has already found the proper code.

TIA,
dep


----------



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

While I do not have an answer to your code question, may I suggest you visit the Forum Boards at Remote Central.com ? They have a "general" Sony Remote Controls forum as well as one for "semi-official" Sony Technical Support.

Remote Central also has the best & most thorough as well as in-depth reviews of almost any remote control on the market, both manufacturer-specific, e.g. Sony / Philips and "universal" brands such as Proton / Home Theater Master / Radio Shack, et al.

Well worth a look, imho.


----------



## dep (May 21, 2003)

Thanks for your reply MyM3. No luck yet.

Anyone have a B&K AVR307 and a directivo? This used to work with my standalone series1 tivo.


----------



## Hemi (Jan 9, 2002)

Yes! I do! 

Did you know that the Sony remote is programmable? It has been a while since I actually programmed the remote but there are directions around here somewhere. Also, I'm not a home during the week so I can't check my notes right now. But rest assured, I have the same setup and it works like a charm.

Dan


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You don't need a code for you T-60's remote to be able to control the vol & mute on your B & K receiver. The T-60's remote has a hidden learning feature, here's how:

1. press and hold TV POWER & TIVO, until the light remains lit.
2. enter 0-9-7-5, light will blink a couple of times and go out
3. press either TV POWER, VOL +, VOL -, or MUTE, light will blink rapidly
4. press and hold a key on the donor remote, the light on the tivo remote will go out when fully learned.
5. press CLEAR


----------



## sandpip6 (Jun 13, 2004)

This works great and I can program the SAT T60 remote for my new Samsung HDTV or I can use the learning command to teach it to control my Harman Kardon AVR7000 receiver, but I cannot get it to do both at once, i.e. power on the TV but control volume on the receiver. I read somewhere this can be done. Anyone have any information on this? thanks.

Peter


----------



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sandpip6 _
> *This works great and I can program the SAT T60 remote for my new Samsung HDTV *


Hi Peter,

I was wondering if you were able to get the SAT-T60 remote (p/n RM-Y809) to control the volume on your Samsung HDTV? I ask because I have a new Samsung set as well, the TX-P2775H, and the RM-Y809 remote will only change the volume level incrementally. For instance, if I want to increase the volume from 10 to 15 I must push the "up" button on the 809 5 times whereas if I use the Samsung AA59-00356 remote I can push & hold until the desired volume level is reached.

Thanks and Welcome to the Forums, btw.


----------



## sandpip6 (Jun 13, 2004)

MyM3,

I have my DirecTV audio connected back thru my HK AV Receiver so I don't use the volume on the Samsung TV. However, I checked and I have a similar situation as you describe where the Sony TIVO remote can move the volume up or down but only one level at a time (holding down the up or down volume buttons does not move the volume more than one step).

p.s. I have not yet got an answer to my original post nor have I figured out how to program the Sony TIVO remote to control both the Samsung power button and the volume levels on the HK receiver. Let me know if you have any ideas.

Peter


----------



## MyM3 (Jan 31, 2002)

Peter,

I finally got the Sony RM-Y809 remote to perform like I wanted it. When you follow Edmund's directions if you want the 809 to learn a Samsung TV's volume (my example) you need to do it twice - once for Volume *Up* and again for *Down.* I was stupidly trying to use the Mute button on the 809 while trying to get it to learn the Samsung volume.

You should be able to turn the power off & on with the 809 remote. Just take the remotes into a different room and follow Edmund's directions closely. As for controlling the HK receiver volume I would suggest you to post again at the Remote Central Sony Forums. Edmund (same guy as here) helped me to figure out my problem and I think he posts there regularly. Just be patient and check back regularly. I recommend bookmarking the Sony forum page at RC as they don't have an "email notification" for topics.

My Sony/Samsung thread at Remote Central Forums - http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sonytech/thread.cgi?1238

Remote Central Sony Technical Support Forums - http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sonytech/list.cgi


----------



## JoeSchueller (Jun 16, 2004)

Are there 2 versions of the Sony remote? I see this works for an RM-Y809. My remote says RM-Y808.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JoeSchueller _
> *Are there 2 versions of the Sony remote? I see this works for an RM-Y809. My remote says RM-Y808. *


As you can see, the  RM-Y809, and the  RM-Y808 are two very different remotes. The only reason the RM-Y809 has the learning feature is its made by UEI, which the RM-Y808 is not.

What you need is true UEI remote, the one-for-all  UCR-6131.


----------



## pruffy (Oct 20, 2003)

Edmund said:


> You don't need a code for you T-60's remote to be able to control the vol & mute on your B & K receiver. The T-60's remote has a hidden learning feature, here's how:
> 
> 1. press and hold TV POWER & TIVO, until the light remains lit.
> 2. enter 0-9-7-5, light will blink a couple of times and go out
> ...


thanks worked great


----------



## Maris (Oct 22, 2011)

Edmund said:


> You don't need a code for you T-60's remote to be able to control the vol & mute on your B & K receiver. The T-60's remote has a hidden learning feature, here's how:
> 
> 1. press and hold TV POWER & TIVO, until the light remains lit.
> 2. enter 0-9-7-5, light will blink a couple of times and go out
> ...


Thank you very much for this information. It worked great!


----------



## seikialice88 (Nov 23, 2011)

MyM3 said:


> Peter,
> 
> I finally got the Sony RM-Y809 remote to perform like I wanted it. When you follow Edmund's directions if you want the 809 to learn a Samsung TV's volume (my example) you need to do it twice - once for Volume *Up* and again for *Down.* I was stupidly trying to use the Mute button on the 809 while trying to get it to learn the Samsung volume.
> 
> ...


I also think so.


----------

